
Google updates logo, moves 'g' and 'l' by one pixel each - fredley
http://imgur.com/a/Sq5ko
======
r721
I think this guess from /r/typography/ is worthy to consider:

"My educated guess is that it most likely scales in Webkit better. I can only
imagine this change was the result of a dozen round table discussions and half
a year of a/b testing. EDIT: Yup! Here's both logos at 50%, scaling done by
Chrome. Notice how the letter l changes [1]

[1]: [http://i.imgur.com/x6K1yVe.png](http://i.imgur.com/x6K1yVe.png) "

[http://www.reddit.com/r/typography/comments/26fgq6/google_up...](http://www.reddit.com/r/typography/comments/26fgq6/google_updated_their_logo_they_moved_the/chqk2a7)

~~~
nilsimsa
A company is making too much money if they can waste half a year in discussing
and testing something like this.

~~~
fallinghawks
More likely they've been working on the scaling algorithm in Chrome, and the
logo just happened to look bad (or shall we say less than optimal).

------
Pitarou
This change _totally sucks_ and, to me, it represents _everything_ that's
happened at Google that I don't like. Which is everything. Because I hate it
when stuff changes.

~~~
danford
I know! I can't even find the g and l anymore unless I move my eyes slightly
down and to the left, how is this intuitive??

------
fredley
I made a gif for easy comparison:
[http://i.imgur.com/ltqwgvL.gif](http://i.imgur.com/ltqwgvL.gif)

------
darsham
The descriptions are wrong, the letters were moved right not left. Anyways,
the new one is more balanced. Quite the zen garden.

------
mercer
I found this through /r/mildlyinteresting, and it just made me thing why
exactly I find that subreddit, and these kinds of things, so interesting.
Perhaps it's that it makes you think about mundane things that you normally
don't give a second thought, or even notice?

------
raldi
Clearly this is the start of a boil-the-frog campaign that will see the "l"
drop out of the logo completely as the "g" slides over to take its place.
It'll happen so gradually over the course of the next eight months that most
users won't even notice.

------
37prime
Obviously the 1-pixel moves signify the shift in Google’s business strategy.
Google is now politicaly one more pixel to the left and moving towards the
lower upper class by one pixel.

#OverAnalyzing

~~~
ChrisGaudreau
You'd make a fantastic English teacher.

------
Theodores
_“I was working on the proof of one of my poems all the morning, and took out
a comma. In the afternoon I put it back again.”_

------
8ig8
Obviously a response to the DDG redesign.

------
regularfry
Who noticed, how and why?

~~~
fredley
I imagine the updated url was noticed. Decrement the last number in the url to
see older images, e.g.
[https://www.google.com/images/srpr/logo1w.png](https://www.google.com/images/srpr/logo1w.png)

------
alok-g
Resisting the temptation to ask who is thing being upvoted, I'll ask a sibling
question: Why are people upvoting this? Does this help someone in a meaningful
fashion and in a way that worthy of bringing to everyone's attention?

------
dkarapetyan
This sounds like something out of the onion. I think this is how you become
irrelevant. Didn't yahoo do something similar?

~~~
oneweirdtrick
Life is just parody of itself these days.

Edit: And yes, Yahoo did something similar:

It turns out Mayer herself played a pivotal role, working with Yahoo's design
team (and an intern) to design the new logo over the course of a single
weekend. "I’m not a pro, but I know enough to be dangerous," Mayer says of her
Adobe Illustrator know-how. "We knew we wanted a logo that reflected Yahoo —
whimsical, yet sophisticated," she writes. "Modern and fresh, with a nod to
our history."

[http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/5/4696274/yahoo-reveals-
its-n...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/5/4696274/yahoo-reveals-its-new-logo)

------
Kiro
I like the old logo better.

~~~
cliveowen
I don't know what is it, but this new one just feels wrong. I hope they change
their mind before it's too late.

------
yefim
Who cares?

~~~
scottyallen
Clearly someone at Google does:)

In fact, I almost guarantee this change had multiple people involved, and
probably at least several internal discussions.

Source: Used to work on the team responsible for the webserver that serves the
Google homepage.

~~~
noir_lord
> In fact, I almost guarantee this change had multiple people involved, and
> probably at least several internal discussions.

You just described Hell to me.

------
pteredactyl
LOL

------
animex
Fixed.

------
czottmann
lol theyre new desing ppl are idots, Gogle is doomed

etc. etc.

------
SchizoDuckie
What is wrong with you HN visitors that this is on the FP?

------
nnq
Let me guess, a new OCD-suffering designer has joined the team? :)

------
increment_i
Arrgh! This is the third time I've run into this "story" in the last 24 hours
- let it go, internet!

------
pearjuice
Someone got paid far above minimum wage to do this. I am not saying it is not
deserved just that some people move graphics a pixel a month and tank $300K
starting. Others work their asses off physically and maybe make 1/10th of that
at their peek.

~~~
krapp
To be fair, I doubt whoever did this has "pixel adjuster" as their primary job
description. Although maybe for some reason it's a highly complex and non-
trivial affair at Google.

